# Just joined, First question is about DNP :D



## Madocks (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello all

Third summer of using DNP, currently using BRL (Wildcat) @ 400mg per day, I am on day 11.

Mild sweats, nothing major, heavy food cravings and hungry as **** all the time.

Tomorrow D Hacks arrives 50 x 125mg so am moving to D hacks @ 250mg as I feel the BRL is underrated.

All supps are in check, diet is around 2.3k per day (500 defecit), lowish carb, high fat / protein. Current weight is 196lbs with around 15% BF.

I fly to portugal in 35 days and want to drop another 12lb. So dont need a huge dose, however ive got an easy 2 weeks in work and would rather nail the DNP now then relax.

Anyhow.........

Questions
Has anyone ran both D hacks 125mg and also BRL and how do they compare in potency? Ive run Hacks before (3 years ago) and his stuff is the bllx.

I havent use T3 yet, I have mild lethargy, nothing that I cannot simply ass kick myself into gear. I have read that T3 promotes weight loss and also helps  with metabloism and water retention. Is this true? so many conflicting info.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 17, 2015)

Who's Wildcat and D Hacks and BRL? are they members?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 18, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Who's Wildcat and D Hacks and BRL? are they members?



'Wildcat' is a named brand of DNP from British Research Labs. He's basically asking for opinions on various brands of DNP.

OP - can't comment on the brands you mentioned, however 125 Mg DNP is a rather low dose. Most will start at 250 Mg and some bump to as high as 500 Mg (some higher still, not that I would advise it). 

That said, with a true 500 cal deficit and some cardio you could lose most of those 12 Lbs without touching DNP & be far better for it in the long run.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 18, 2015)

Dnp to loose 12 pounds. NOT!!! 


Get you diet in check and do some skawts !!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

2.3k cals seems high for sub 200lbs and 15%bf.

Shitty time of year to be running dnp too brotha.  A bit warm for that.

I never found t3 helpful with dnp. Ephedrine on the other hand... appetite suppressant and energy in one pill. Awesome combo.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 18, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> OP - can't comment on the brands you mentioned, however 125 Mg DNP is a rather low dose. Most will start at 250 Mg and some bump to as high as 500 Mg (some higher still, not that I would advise it).



Yeah as stated above im going straight onto 250mg of the new lab


----------



## Madocks (Jun 18, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dnp to loose 12 pounds. NOT!!!
> 
> 
> Get you diet in check and do some skawts !!!



Diet is in check, and cannot squat due to back issues


----------



## Madocks (Jun 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2.3k cals seems high for sub 200lbs and 15%bf.
> 
> Shitty time of year to be running dnp too brotha.  A bit warm for that.
> 
> I never found t3 helpful with dnp. Ephedrine on the other hand... appetite suppressant and energy in one pill. Awesome combo.



In the uk its been around 18 degrees c, so not too warm atm mate. Same mate, ive ran it with and without. Never noticed a huge difference.

Appetite suppresants I use sibultramine, muts nutz


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

Madocks said:


> In the uk its been around 18 degrees c, so not too warm atm mate. Same mate, ive ran it with and without. Never noticed a huge difference.
> 
> Appetite suppresants I use sibultramine, muts nutz


Hey Nble how much is 18c in freedom units?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 18, 2015)

^^^lmfao!!


----------



## Madocks (Jun 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey Nble how much is 18c in freedom units?



64 Farenheight, isnt that what the yanks measure in ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

Madocks said:


> 64 Farenheight, isnt that what the yanks measure in ?


Ah thank you yes.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 18, 2015)

yanks.....lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 19, 2015)

Fuccckk that. I only take DNP when I need motivation to diet down. I get about 3 days in at 500mg before I start thinking that starving to death for a couple months isn't all that bad


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey Nble how much is 18c in freedom units?



Bloody comfortable, ya' wanker


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Bloody comfortable, ya' wanker


Hey remember that time we opened an epic can of whoop ass on yous guys at yorktown?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 19, 2015)

If tren is the devil dnp is his week old shit.

Learn how to eat.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey remember that time we opened an epic can of whoop ass on yous guys at yorktown?



Beginners luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Beginners luck.


Hahahahahahaha

****ing awesome Nble well done!


----------



## Madocks (Jun 19, 2015)

So now we have converted temperature into native temp, and also established its pretty damn cold here in the UK

Anyone got info on T3? I started T3 2 days ago and have dropped 5lb...... its got to be related to water


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2015)

Madocks said:


> So now we have converted temperature into native temp, and also established its pretty damn cold here in the UK
> 
> Anyone got info on T3? I started T3 2 days ago and have dropped 5lb...... its got to be related to water


I ran t3 with dnp and found it amplified my misery. Ran 150mcg. F that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2015)

T3 (Cytomel) promotes weight loss by effectively increasing your metabolism (plus your heart rate). It's also highly catabolic so you'll want to run it only when you're on-cycle else you'll risk losing muscle mass. Small doses to start (its measured in MCG, not MG) from 12.5 mcgs to 25 mcgs daily, optimally spread over multiple doses due to the short half-life. When I've run it, I took 12.5 mcgs in the morning and 12.5 mcgs at night. 

I've not stacked it with DNP before & can't imagine this would be a pleasant experience - again, not worth the risk or likely discomfort to drop just 12 lbs IMO.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 19, 2015)

I usually take 100mcg of t3. I believe, though I could be wrong. The body produces approximately 25mcg a day naturally. So wouldn't you be shutting your production down for the same amount of exogenous t3? 
I've ran 500 DNP quite a few times and I get very hot, couldn't imagine running DNP with T3, I would sweat just breathing. Maybe DNP, T3 and tren? Lol... Talk about a heatwave!!


----------



## Madocks (Jun 19, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> T3 (Cytomel) promotes weight loss by effectively increasing your metabolism (plus your heart rate). It's also highly catabolic so you'll want to run it only when you're on-cycle else you'll risk losing muscle mass. Small doses to start (its measured in MCG, not MG) from 12.5 mcgs to 25 mcgs daily, optimally spread over multiple doses due to the short half-life. When I've run it, I took 12.5 mcgs in the morning and 12.5 mcgs at night.
> 
> I've not stacked it with DNP before & can't imagine this would be a pleasant experience - again, not worth the risk or likely discomfort to drop just 12 lbs IMO.



Im on 50mcg of t3, combined with 750mg test and 500mg EQ, so should be fine 

Ive ran DNP before so heat isnt a huge issue when you live in a cold climate. 2 more weeks and ill be good


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2015)

Patriot1405 said:


> I usually take 100mcg of t3. I believe, though I could be wrong. The body produces approximately 25mcg a day naturally. So wouldn't you be shutting your production down for the same amount of exogenous t3?
> I've ran 500 DNP quite a few times and I get very hot, couldn't imagine running DNP with T3, I would sweat just breathing. Maybe DNP, T3 and tren? Lol... Talk about a heatwave!!



Good question, Patriot. The lower dose is intended to prevent shutting down your natural thyroid output - goal being a synergistic effect between your natural levels of T3 (slightly diminished by the exogenous T3 but not shut off) and the exogenous T3 netting a similar output as would a higher dose of exogenous T3. I've read PubMed studies suggesting 25 Mcg is the threshold for most (when thyroid activity diminishes in the presence of exogenous T3) - I'll try to find a couple of links.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 20, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Good question, Patriot. The lower dose is intended to prevent shutting down your natural thyroid output - goal being a synergistic effect between your natural levels of T3 (slightly diminished by the exogenous T3 but not shut off) and the exogenous T3 netting a similar output as would a higher dose of exogenous T3. I've read PubMed studies suggesting 25 Mcg is the threshold for most (when thyroid activity diminishes in the presence of exogenous T3) - I'll try to find a couple of links.



Im considering lowering my T3 dose to 25mcg, not really suffering with lethargy, however I have become very hot and sweaty since adding 50mcg in daily. Def retaining less water. Would you class 25mcg enough t3 to support 250mg dnp E.D


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 20, 2015)

Madocks said:


> Im considering lowering my T3 dose to 25mcg, not really suffering with lethargy, however I have become very hot and sweaty since adding 50mcg in daily. Def retaining less water. Would you class 25mcg enough t3 to support 250mg dnp E.D



I'd not run T3 with your DNP at all, Mate. 

You also may want to check your temp on a daily basis so long as you're running the DNP.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 26, 2015)

Just a little update, todays weigh in hit 22lb lost  Doing well and still alive.

Altho not all is DNP!


----------



## Madocks (Jul 10, 2015)

Update - been off 8 days and weight has increased by 1lb.  I havent dropped any water at all!



Im assuming either;

A) I was holding no water at all whilst on DNP so nothing to drop - Likely hood, not really???

B) Thyroid functionality still isnt back to full after stopping T3 so lack of T3 = water retention

Options are to wait another few days and see what happens or jump onto T3 to force the drop. I go on holiday in 2 weeks time so taking T3 on holiday at 75mcg may actually help prevent rebound?


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 17, 2015)

Madocks said:


> Im considering lowering my T3 dose to 25mcg, not really suffering with lethargy, however I have become very hot and sweaty since adding 50mcg in daily. Def retaining less water. Would you class 25mcg enough t3 to support 250mg dnp E.D



The body naturally makes 25mcg all by itself.  The first 25mcg you use is merely replacing that which the body stops making.  Net Sum Zero.


----------

